# ISO: Camera store in Greater Vancouver area



## Tent (Oct 27, 2008)

Asking for a friend who wishes to purchase a used digital camera (body) that can take Leica lens. Whether or not this is possible, does anyone want to refer some names that they can check out?


----------



## danalicious (Nov 16, 2008)

Try Kerrisdale Camera. If they don't have what you are looking for they might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Tent (Oct 27, 2008)

Kerrisdale was attempted and the service was awful... bad day for some clerk and a loss of a sale from the customer.

Just got a tip that Broadway Cameras is a go-to place.

Thanks for replying.


----------

